# Steampunk



## denniszoomy (Mar 30, 2014)

Here are four steampunk blanks I made the other day. C&C welcome


----------



## plantman (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice Dennis. Are these the ones you have for sale/trade?   Jim  S


----------



## denniszoomy (Mar 30, 2014)

plantman said:


> Nice Dennis. Are these the ones you have for sale/trade?   Jim  S





Yes they are.


----------

